# Sticky  WBA orders Oleksandr Usyk versus Daniel Dubois



## Philly Shell

The WBA has ordered Oleksandr Usyk to defend against Daniel Dubois.

This could put potentially put pay to Fury-Usyk.


----------



## Cableaddict

Something tells me the WBA belt is going in the trash.




Where it belongs, anyway.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

Hopefully they can get Dubois to step aside and make this for the undisputed title. Call me skeptical, because this is boxing.


----------



## Zombie

Not a bad fight but we need Fury Usyk....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

WBA will get their fee and Dubois a nice payday to step aside


----------



## Broxi

Philly Shell said:


> The WBA has ordered Oleksandr Usyk to defend against Daniel Dubois.
> 
> This could put potentially put pay to Fury-Usyk.


Tell them to fuck right off, sick of these sanctioning bodies getting in the way of unification bouts that obviously everyone who follows this sport wants to see.

Anyway, not like anyone gives a shit about the WBA title.


----------



## 46 Wins

So after one defence he's mandatory for Usyk? OK fine but why then hasn't Canelo been ordered to fight Morrell Jr yet? I just want consistency


----------



## Philly Shell

That's different. Canelo is Sulaiman and the WBC's golden child.


----------



## Sister Sledge

I don't know why they would order this fight. There are other fights out there that are more entertaining than this one, and there are more deserving fighters. DDD seems a notch below the best at HW.


----------



## turbotime

Philly Shell said:


> That's different. Canelo is Sulaiman and the WBC's golden child.


Your so full phull of ish. I guess Uncle Jose set up Canelo getting his spank by Bivool.


----------

